# Pro Flush, What? No presentations?



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I had a job in which I had a journeyman hvac guy flush out a system to convert a r-22 system to a 410 setup (grounded compressor). The guy used up two tanks of nitrogen and one and a half bottles of solvent.

The directions were right on there. Am I disappointed in journey man's lack of following instructions? Yes. But, I also attribute the failure on lack of presentation on how to use it.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

This guy looks a little shaky, but he apparently made a video of himself using the Pro-Flush kit. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnbtTYDLd1Q


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that. One would expect something more than that guys video. I would think either the supply houses should have a seminar or something from the good people at Diversitech.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

My point being, as an industry, the educational opportunities are quite lacking. As a result there is a lot of learning on the fly.... at the customers expense.

B.T. mentioned the alarming number compressor replacements that were mis-diagnosed. What do the manufacturers do to make up for this? Jack up the prices. Why not take the energy to make sure those of us in the field do things right?

In the pro-flush case, I remember asking the counter guy how to use the stuff. He said just fill up the can and burst it out. The directions are different. You guys know how it is when you read a how to on something you aren't familiar with. There is a lot of room for mis-interpertation.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, I use several of Diversitech’s products, like their Quick Flush acid removal kit and compressor replacement leads, but I don’t have their Pro-Flush outfit at this time, so I can’t really comment on difficulty of use. I see that Diversitech does have some YouTube videos out there, but unfortunately none actually show how to use the Pro-Flush kit.

There is a lot of good information and advanced training material available out there, but it generally requires membership [money] to gain access to those training materials. 
I guess in the case of your journeyman mechanic, this will go down as an OTJ learning experience. I’ll bet he will be able to do the flushing correctly the next time around, being that he is now more familiar with the product.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

It really isn't difficult to use... Based on the directions. However, as you likely know, when in the field, one can easily mis-interpret the written instructions. I think the blame is all across the board. We aren't necessarily pro-active in figuring out how to use the product ahead of time, thus putting us under the gun. However, I don't see the supply houses or manufacturers offering how-to seminars either.

My journeyman, in this case it's time for him to attend a class at Flash Universi-T.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

I think some guys expect a ton of liquid flush to come out the other line/end. And when they don't see a lot of flush or oil come out. They just keep dumping flush into the system.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, at $50.00 a can aye, yay, yay.

Maybe there is a reason for no seminars. As I said a few times, the directions aren't that difficult. But, it would be nice to know for sure that we are doing it right, as opposed to an educated guess.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> Yeah, at $50.00 a can aye, yay, yay.
> 
> Maybe there is a reason for no seminars. As I said a few times, the directions aren't that difficult. But, it would be nice to know for sure that we are doing it right, as opposed to an educated guess.


I think one of the reasons some distributors don't offer much on training on things like this, is because they often gt poor attendance on other seminars.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Valid point. But, honestly, whenever there have been seminars here, in general, the attendance is pretty good. That is when they aren't scheduled during peak season. Many times they are dog & pony sales shows, but, nonetheless, interest is pretty high.

I have been thinking about starting up a local group here in which we would discuss hvac issues on a monthly basis. I know others have tried it in the past. but who knows, maybe I could get it to stick.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

If you can get a distributor to allow you to hold the meetings at their place, and have them also go over a new product, or even just old procedures. You might have a chance. often forming a group as you sugest doesn't work cause one or m ore of the companies gets worried that others are trying to learn what they do, and take business a way from them.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I think the good people at Heating Supply (a little plug for my #1 supplier...and Johnstones), would be willing to host such an event.

I would like this thing to be a cooperative thing. Granted, we all want to make money, but, the idea is to advance the trade, not divide it.


----------

